# Jumping Beans



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

Finally started to up my game and get serious about making a good cup. I'm grinding using an Ibertal MC2 and I'm weighing out my beans prior to grinding.

The problem I'm having is that as the last few beans go through I'm having to start and stop the machine as they bounce all over due to no weight on top.

Is there a mod I can use or should I load up more and weigh the grinded beans and set my timer accordingly ?

I've a gaggia classic but currently working with the Aero Press. Hope thats not a swear word on here - I love its simplicity.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Aeropress









I love mine, and i'm about to buy another for work









It's certainly not a bad word.... good luck with sorting the jumping beans.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Pair of tights with some rice in them will make a basic kind of sand bang that should hold em down without slipping into the burrs itself.

No coffee brewing methods is off the cards (except maybe pods







)


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, great idea !!!

I'll not mention my Nespresso machine then.


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

I've just thought about the logistics in making one. Is there not a chance of a little getting into the burrs and getting ground too ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Platti said:


> I've just thought about the logistics in making one. Is there not a chance of a little getting into the burrs and getting ground too ?


As far as I remember, the MC2 has a fairly tight (heh) throat, but if you think its a risk then maybe think of something that definitely wont get stuck in there. A sandbag type thing would be ideal.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Or put your tamper on top of the beans.

The first few times, you'll leave it in the hopper and be hunting round looking for it, when you come to use it for tamping - well I did.

i used to single dose but i've gone back to leaving an inch or so beans in the hopper - i think the grind is more consistent this way. Even with a weight over the beans, the last few will still bounce around and the grind will be erratic.


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll give both a try, thanks very much


----------

